# Looking for an alternative motherboard



## Elemental99 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have the following components, i would like to have an another motherboard as i await my current motherboard to be RMAed.

Processor: Intel i7 4770k (OCd 4.2Ghz)
RAM: GSkill TridentX 16gb 1866MHz
Power Supply: Corsair TX750V2UK
SSD: 500gb Samsung EVO 840
HDD1: WD Black 1TB
HDD2: WD Green 2TB
Cooler: Corsair H100i
ROM: LG DVD R/W
Case: Corsair Carbide 400R
GPU: Zotac GTX 980 (Reference Model) looking to replace with GTX 980Ti
Case Fans: 2 Corsair AF120mm fans

Current Motherboard is ASRock Z87 Extreme 4

I am looking for a not so expensive backup motherboard which can accommodate the above components. Overclocking is on that motherboard is not necessary as long as i can use the Turbo mode of the processor.
Budget Max 8k INR.

Please provide your suggestions and personal experiences on the same.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2015)

You can actually have a very good motherboards if you can spend a little above 8k which absolutely worth it IMO :

You can consider getting these :

~6k : *www.asus.com/Motherboards/B85MGAMER/
~8k : *www.asus.com/Motherboards/H97PLUS/
*~8.5 k* : *www.asus.com/Motherboards/B85PRO_GAMER/


----------



## Elemental99 (Jun 3, 2015)

topgear said:


> You can actually have a very good motherboards if you can spend a little above 8k which absolutely worth it IMO :
> 
> You can consider getting these :
> 
> ...



Thanks TopGear.
Willing to raise the budget to 10k provided it gives me enough room for adding a couple more SSD's & must be SLI compatible.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 4, 2015)

MSI H97 PC Mate -MSI ATX DDR3 2400 LGA 1150 Motherboards H97 PC MATE: Amazon.in: Electronics
Asus B85M Gamer -*www.theitdepot.com/details.php?prod=Asus+B85M-GAMER+32GB+DDR3+Intel+Motherboard&prodid=24137


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2015)

Elemental99 said:


> Thanks TopGear.
> Willing to raise the budget to 10k provided it gives me enough room for adding a couple more SSD's & must be SLI compatible.



For SLI compatibility you need to increase the budget by 3 - 4k at-least.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 6, 2015)

Keep in mind that the low cost boards won;t have a Z series chipset. That means you won;t be able to overclock the CPU. Why are you changing the board anyways?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2015)

Elemental99 said:


> Thanks TopGear.
> Willing to raise the budget to 10k provided it gives me enough room for adding a couple more SSD's & must be SLI compatible.



GTX 980 can run current games at 1440p at ultra and you still want to do SLI? 
What higher resolution are you aiming for?


----------



## Elemental99 (Jun 8, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Keep in mind that the low cost boards won;t have a Z series chipset. That means you won;t be able to overclock the CPU. Why are you changing the board anyways?



I need to have a backup mobo and my ASRock mobo needs to be replaced. I think i might just go with Asus B85M Gamer, won't have SLI & Overclocking ability.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> GTX 980 can run current games at 1440p at ultra and you still want to do SLI?
> What higher resolution are you aiming for?



I am going to give my GTX 980 to my sis. Will be getting a GTX 980Ti soon. Im currently on 1440p, will be getting a 4K monitor/tv in 6 months or so (hoping the prices come down a bit)


----------

